# in spite of the engagements



## simonttx

Ciao,

Mi aiutate a tradurre questa frase ?

"she does not adore a lot to read, but in spite of the engagements she has always had good notes at school"

Grazie

Simone


----------



## Dushnyoni

simonttx said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi aiutate a tradurre questa frase ?
> 
> "she does not adore a lot to read, but in spite of the engagements she has always had good notes at school"
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Simone


Non è una grande studiosa/non ama studiare/non è una secchiona (bookworm), ma malgrado gli impegni ha sempre avuto degli ottimi appunti/voti (if you meant notes taken during lessons in the first case, others the latter if you meant marks) a scuola.


----------



## simonttx

Notes means "voti" too ?


----------



## simonttx

and "_*Roberto, works in a very cheep hotel of Venice* "_


----------



## regina.falangy

Roberto lavora in hotel economico di Venezia


----------



## Dushnyoni

simonttx said:


> Notes means "voti" too ?


No. Voti means only "marks".


----------



## simonttx

Grazie,

confrontate le versioni italiana ed inglese:
Italiano
ha un fratello minore di nome Alessandro, non adora molto leggere, ma nonostante gli impegni ha sempre avuto buoni risultati scolastici. Adora i pupazzi e i peluche, in particolare i leoncini. Suo papà Roberto lavora in un hotel di gran lusso a Venezia, ma in passato faceva il paracadutista. La mamma è la segretaria nella piscina di via Olimpia a Mestre. Suo nonno, Gastone, era campione italiano di lotta. Vive a Verona, ha tre tatuaggi, tifa la Juventus e dice di avere particolare simpatia e ammirazione per Valentino Rossi e non é attualmente fidanzata.
 
Inglese
she has a brother, his name is Alexander, she does not adore a lot to read, but in spite of the engagements she has always had good notes at school. She adores peluche, in particular lions. The father of Federica, Roberto, works in a very cheep hotel of Venice but in past he was parachutist. The mother is the secretary in the swimming pool of via Olimpia in Mestre. The grandfather, Gastone, was Italian Champion of fight. Now she lives in Verona. She says of having particular sympathy and admiration for Valentino Rossi.

L'inglese mi sembra veramente drammatico.

Ciao
Simone


----------



## simonttx

E' il sito ufficiale della nuotatrice veneta Federica Pellegrini


----------



## regina.falangy

Pensavo di aver letto "cheap" invece c'è scritto "cheep", quindi non è economico.
Domanda: la traduzione in italiano l'hai fatta tu?


----------



## simonttx

Ma "Cheep" cosa significa ?

La traduzione non l'ho fatta io, ma ne sto scrivendo su un blog


----------



## regina.falangy

"cheep" significa... pigolio.
La traduzione in italiano sembra un po' "forzata".


----------



## simonttx

regina.falangy said:


> "cheep" significa... pigolio.
> La traduzione in italiano sembra un po' "forzata".


 
decisamente...

grazie a tutti


----------



## regina.falangy

comunque se nel suo sito hai trovato "di lusso", probabilemnte è giusto


----------



## simonttx

Mah... vista la confusione del resto della traduzione, sono un po' dubbioso.


----------



## regina.falangy

Se vuoi ti dico come io tradurrei tutto. Di solito non si specifica che si lavora per un hotel molto economico però non riesco a trovare un termine per tradurre cheep


----------



## simonttx

Cheep e Cheap... a me sembra una traduzione errata, così come Notes. Cosa dici ?


----------



## regina.falangy

"notes" sono "voti". Io non direi mai che lavoro per un hotel economico, piuttosto direi che lavoro in una pensione o un piccolo albergo (anche se il significato è differente)


----------



## simonttx

allora notes la si può tradurre in voti, ok

che lavoro fai ?

S


----------



## Dushnyoni

regina.falangy said:


> "notes" sono "voti". Io non direi mai che lavoro per un hotel economico, piuttosto direi che lavoro in una pensione o un piccolo albergo (anche se il significato è differente)


Non ho capito perché "notes" covrebbero essere "voti". Ho sempre pensato a "notes" come gli appunti (to take notes), mentre ho sempre pensato che i "voti" scolastici siano "Marks" al massimo "Grades".


----------



## regina.falangy

Guarda il messaggio privato.
Hai ragione, ma in questo contesto non possono essere appunti.
La mia prof diceva che la sua classe aveva "good notes in English"


----------



## dalila

Dushnyoni said:


> Non ho capito perché "notes" covrebbero essere "voti". Ho sempre pensato a "notes" come gli appunti (to take notes), mentre ho sempre pensato che i "voti" scolastici siano "Marks" al massimo "Grades".


Concordo, notes sono gli appunti, mentre marks e grades sono voti scolastici. Ovviamente i madrelingua possono smentire
Comunque la traduzione non è affatto accurata, è più un calco dall'italiano che una traduzione vera e propria, quindi prenderei tutto con le pinze.


----------



## regina.falangy

Dushnyoni said:


> Non ho capito perché "notes" covrebbero essere "voti". Ho sempre pensato a "notes" come gli appunti (to take notes), mentre ho sempre pensato che i "voti" scolastici siano "Marks" al massimo "Grades".


 
Che ne pensi di "cheep"?


----------



## regina.falangy

Però, leggendo l'italiano, che senso ha scrivere che aveva dei buoni appunti?


----------



## Dushnyoni

regina.falangy said:


> Che ne pensi di "cheep"?


Credo che sia un mispelling di "Cheap", anche se significherebbe poco costoso e non modesto. Cheep: *A faint, shrill sound like that of a young bird; a chirp*


----------



## dalila

regina.falangy said:


> Però, leggendo l'italiano, che senso ha scrivere che aveva dei buoni appunti?


Credo proprio che il testo italiano sia l'originale e quello inglese il testo tradotto. Infatti quello italiano  è a posto, mentre quello inglese ha diversi errori.
Cheep comunque è solo il verso degli uccelli, non saprei cosa voleva scrivere il traduttore... forse chic? Anche se non credo sia l'aggettivo appropriato.


----------



## simonttx

Per me è un errore. Fatto e finito.

No ?


----------



## regina.falangy

Concordo con entrambi.


----------



## simonttx

Alla fine come la mettiamo ?


----------



## Leo57

Hi there...Do you need the Italian translating into English, as the English does not make much sense as it is??   Cheap = a buon mercato  cheep = the noise a bird makes...Leo


----------



## lsp

Leo57 said:


> ...the English does not make much sense as it is...



I agree. The original was written by a non-native, possibly an Italian. _does not adore a lot to read... notes_, these are big clues.


----------



## regina.falangy

Bisogna rifare tutta la traduzione!


----------



## Leo57

Ciao a tutti... Finally....

She has a younger brother, named Alessandro. She doesn’t like to read much, but despite this, she always managed to achieve good marks in school. She loves puppets and stuffed animals in particular lion cubs. (??) Her father Roberto works in a luxurious (or first class) hotel in Venice, but in the past he used to be a paratrooper. Her mother is a secretary in the swimming pool on Via Olimpia a Mestre. Her grandfather, Gastone, was the Italian ??????? champion. (could be wrestling champion !!) He lives in Verona, has three tattoos, supports Juventus and in particular likes and admires Valentino Rossi and at the present moment he hasn’t got a girlfriend. 
(This last sentence is not clear as to who hasn’t got the girlfriend/or is engaged)

...Leo


----------



## regina.falangy

The person of the text is a girl.
Her grandfather was an all-in wrestling champion.
What's the problem with lion cubs?
 Regina


----------

